# Waves on the beach



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

If you stick around this place long enough you start to realize it is a lot like a beach. The waves just keep rolling in, timelessly and without fail. 
My wave rolled in about a year ago, others followed over the past year. 
In the meantime, all up and own the beach the waves of other people crashed on shore.
Tomorrow more will follow and more after that for as long as the world exists. 
Kind of puts it all in perspective.
I thought my wave was the worst thing ever. Reading the posts of others as their waves hit the shore, I see they all feel the same thing.
But like I said, yesterday there were waves, today there are waves and tomorrow there will be more waves. Timeless and without fail.
The event of the crashing of one wave is meaningless in time. Accept this perspective and learn from it.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Been doing a little toking, my friend?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Been doing a little toking, my friend?


That was the night before haha!


----------

